# ملف لحساب الخلايا الشمسية بسهولة



## hady habib (7 مارس 2011)

*Solar System Design
تصميم النظام الشمسي لتوليد الكهرباء باستخدام خلايا تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى كهربائية







تعريف بالملف:
فى هذا الملف كيفية حساب دائرة الخلايا الشمسية كاملا مع حساب الفاقد فى البطاريات والمحولات بشكل علمي 
ومنها تحديد عدد الخلايا الشمسية المطلوبة وحجمها وتوصيلاتها وتحديد عدد البطاريات وانواعها وتوصيلاتها وكذلك تحديد حجم متحكم الاشارة وحجم المحول والذى يحول من التيار المستمر الخارج من الخلية الشمسية الى التيار المتردد لتشغيل بعض الاجهزة التى تعمل على التيار المتردد 

مصطلحات:
خلايا شمسية 
Solar panels or modules
متحم الاشارة
charge controller
المحول
inverter
الفاقد 
losses 

متطلبات:
استخدام نسخة اكسيل 2007 او ما بعدها وذلك كلي يعمل الملف بشكل جيد

تحميل الملف:
Solar System Design.rar | Media fire 
(107.66 KB)
http://www.mediafire.com/?vtsi7c4opvvj2k5

كلمة السر لهذا الملف:
hadyhabib

واتمني ان يستفيد منه الجميع والله ولى التوفيق

*​


----------



## كمال222 (11 مارس 2011)

افادك الله ..............................................................كما تفيد غيرك


----------



## hady habib (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم وانا موجود تحت أمركم للشرح وللرد على الاستفسارات


----------



## defeater (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## سمير شربك (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وشكرا


----------



## mohammedh71 (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (17 أبريل 2011)

مممممششششششكككككككوووووررريييننن جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكور مهندس عبدالهادي 
and thank you for bringing the attentions of battery type selection and their losses
it is very highly appreciated if you may itemize the 
reasons and causes of the the losses

You may identify them and share them with your peers in our forum.

very thankful of your contribution,and wish you all the best





> *Surely this information is inaccurate because of*​
> You are neglected the losses assumptions & factors in the batteries, also you are forgot the battery type in your calculations​
> For calculations of total AC/DC loads, you must calculate each one separately to select the inventor by the AC loads individually​
> Of course, prices are not fixed and vary from one country to another, and from one company to another​
> :84:That what I was able to turn out quickly:84:​


----------



## Atheel AL-Kaabi (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووور يا ورد


----------



## Almoosawi (26 أبريل 2011)

ربي يحفظك 
تسلم و الله ملف رائع


----------



## zwbeaa1 (3 مايو 2011)

اولا شكرا جدا على الملف وربنا يكرمك
بس ممكن طلب اذا ماكانش فيها تعبك اذا كان عندك المعادلات الى بتستخدم فى حساب عدد الالواح الطاقه الشمسيه وحساب البطاريات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## prof ehab (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Horizon01 (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد العزيز الظهار (6 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على الملف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء العراق (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## جبل ثمر (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad.abd (27 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you for this file,right now i'm downloding it


----------



## م.أحمد الراوي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## المحب للحسن (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي جدا جدا


----------



## حسام الحسني (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجهودكم والله الموفق


----------



## سر الظلام (16 ديسمبر 2011)

أعطاكم الله العوافي وبارك بكم وبخبرتكم 
وامدكم بواسع رحمته وعلمه
شكرا جزيلا 
​


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مممممممممننننننننننننننووووووووووووووووونننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Ahmed Reda Hassien (26 يناير 2012)

انا بحمل الملف بس مش بيفتح معايا مش عارف ليه ياريت لو سمحت يا باشا مهندس ممكن ترفع الملف تاني 
انا كان عندي سوال تاني عن الطاقة الشمسية :
لما اجي اعمل خلية شمسية المفروض انها تكون مايلة علي الافقي بنفس زاوية خط العرض للمكان اللي انا فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## alwsl (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله في كل من بدل مجهود في هذا العمل :73:


----------



## ابوخاري (30 يناير 2012)

الله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## ctr1212 (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا لكن كيف تشيل الصورة تبع سعادتك و أحط صورة سعادتي


----------



## badreco_73 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks ya pasha


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## pesocom (18 مارس 2013)

ملف رائع ولكن بعد فتحة لايمكن تغيير الأرقام أو تحديثها - فهو ملف محمى
ربنا يحميك .


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع ... علماً أنني مهندس ميكانيك .. وواجهت صعوبة في فهم بعض المصطلحات و تفسير بعض الأرقام ..


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (19 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نزار عكو (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكراعلى الموضوع


----------



## نزار عكو (29 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## إسلام الخياط (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كلمة السر لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

إسلام الخياط قال:


> كلمة السر لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




اخي اسلام تم تجريب الملف يعمل و كلمة السر تعمل تأكد من انك ادخلتها صحيح 

*كلمة السر لهذا الملف هي **hadyhabib**
**
**
*
و بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## salahlaw (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكورررر*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memo star (7 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## htth (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لجهودك ووفقك الله


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر والتحية على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## م ناصر علي (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.elshamy (31 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## t_ghetany (9 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك وشكرا


----------



## t_ghetany (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## hamza alnaqeeb (5 فبراير 2015)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه


----------



## ko0oko0o (10 فبراير 2015)

يعطيبك العافيه


----------



## ko0oko0o (10 فبراير 2015)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابو وسام حسن (25 أغسطس 2015)

اخي اشكركم على هذا الموضوع ولكن ما نريده في هذا الموضوع كتلوجات للمودليرزوكمية استيعابها من الطاقة السمشيه وكذلك ابعادها وشكرا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## telycom (5 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا لك


----------



## YouKhl (22 سبتمبر 2016)

thank you


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------

